# Massive Shooting in Florida Nightclub



## NbleSavage (Jun 12, 2016)

Prelim reports saying 20 dead including the shooter, 40 more injured.

http://www.stuff.co.nz/world/americas/80983374/reports-of-nightclub-shooting-in-united-states


----------



## RISE (Jun 12, 2016)

Yep, right in my backyard.  Crazy shit man.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 12, 2016)

What a tragedy... no way was this place chosen at random...


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 12, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> What a tragedy... no way was this place chosen at random...



Yes and Yeah I think that is a pretty safe bet.  

OK this is bothersome on a couple of different levels mainly the victims.  

I have worked as a bouncer and know several people that make their living providing security at clubs and events.... when police are going to "engage" a suspect outside a club.... the club is notified to lock the door when they leave... a good door man will have that door locked anyway.  Terrible news.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 12, 2016)

They said it was an act of terrorism, but they'll beat around the Bush till they have to say something.  

20 random people just trying to get their dance on. They weren't hurting anyone.


----------



## ironhardempress (Jun 12, 2016)

that is so ****ed. complete tragedy. So many mass shooting, America. For why?


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 12, 2016)

dark times are coming


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 12, 2016)

poor little singer girl was shot and killed at her concert yesterday...Since 2001 its been a none stop attack on our lives by some evil fukkers


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 12, 2016)

And they wonder why normal people want to carry weapons. This world is fukked. Completely fukked.


----------



## tunafisherman (Jun 12, 2016)

but this was a gun free zone....as was the singer who just got shot at her concert (with unarmed security providing "protection").  

Terrible tragedy but it's not going to stop anytime soon.  Protect yourself and your family, even in "gun free" zones.


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jun 12, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> And they wonder why normal people want to carry weapons. This world is fukked. Completely fukked.



Agreed.  Sick world we live in.  This is horrible.


----------



## Jada (Jun 12, 2016)

Unbelievable. .. crazy. I can imagine  they going to try to figure out where he got those high power rifles. Horrible  how they lost there lives


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 12, 2016)

At least 50 dead now? What. The. Fukkkkkk .


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 12, 2016)

FBI lead investigator said shooter may have ties to radical Islam


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 12, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> FBI lead investigator said shooter may have ties to radical Islam



They Id'd him... it's a muslim.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 12, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> They Id'd him... it's a muslim.



Yeah his dad said he had a mean streak against gays but nothing out of line


----------



## dongerlord33 (Jun 12, 2016)

tunafisherman said:


> but this was a gun free zone....as was the singer who just got shot at her concert (with unarmed security providing "protection").
> 
> Terrible tragedy but it's not going to stop anytime soon.  Protect yourself and your family, even in "gun free" zones.



Yup! another gun free zone... you would think people would be catching on by now. GUN FREE ZONES = EASY  TARGETS. I could have missed it but not sure when the last mass shooting / robbery went down in a gun store....


----------



## Dex (Jun 12, 2016)

Well I think that is the first Muslim attack on the homos. They should strike back and butt rape a Muslim, take a pic and post it on social media.


----------



## Maijah (Jun 12, 2016)

It disgusts me how these jihadist P.o. s  pervert there faith to justify murder.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 12, 2016)

Dex said:


> Well I think that is the first Muslim attack on the homos. They should strike back and butt rape a Muslim, take a pic and post it on social media.



They should butt rape a muslim terrorist....


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 12, 2016)

The religion of peace strikes again!

Trump 2016


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 12, 2016)

This is in my backyard, I was woken up this morning by the wife saying her friend hasn't been able to get ahold of her wife since last night. (Married women)
ORMC wouldn't tell anyone if their loved ones were patients and it was a ****ed up morning for sure. Luckily her wife was safe, so I'm grateful for that. 
I also work with a lesbian Muslim that was disowned by her family for being gay. I can only imagine how she feels, her people are killing her people. 
She mentioned that Muslims on tv are just playing it cool but most likely they are thinking "good for us, 50 less gays". It was powerful to hear that coming from a Muslim. Although she is pretty grounded and has always been open to discuss religion with me and agree that they are ****ed up for the most part.


----------



## Bigmike (Jun 12, 2016)

Of 53 brought to hospital 16 have now died of there wounds


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 12, 2016)

I carry concealed. Don't wanna ever be a victim. Chances are low but shit happens sometimes.


----------



## Bigmike (Jun 12, 2016)

It's official, this is now the worst mass shooting in US history. They always go for soft targets. ****ing cowards killing people who are just clubbing and having fun.


----------



## Milo (Jun 13, 2016)

Will somebody nuke these ****s already!?


----------



## IHI (Jun 13, 2016)

The media is in a tough spot: two groups they are heavily invested in protecting--Muslims and Gays... and one has just slaughtered the other.

They'll pivot to Conservatives and ours views on guns as the cause, and target of their blame. 

Sanders has already called for more gun control.


----------



## IHI (Jun 13, 2016)

Since most gays vote blue, chances of any of them having a ccw is slim to none since they expect everybody else to take care of them vs being self aware and sufficent.

Not to mention, without checking out ccw laws in florida, typically you cannot carry firearms into bars, and absolutely cannot drink while carrying.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 13, 2016)

Great! Just fuking great. His ex wife just now on CNN said he was abusive, mentally ill, unstable, and then she drops the Bomb of his history of STERIODS!


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 13, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Great! Just fuking great. His ex wife just now on CNN said he was abusive, mentally ill, unstable, and then she drops the Bomb of his history of STERIODS!



And she wonders he beat her a$$


----------



## Seeker (Jun 13, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> And she wonders he beat her a$$



Wtf she haven't even spoken to the guy in 7 years. Was with him for 4 months prior to that. She knows nothing


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 13, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Wtf she haven't even spoken to the guy in 7 years. Was with him for 4 months prior to that. She knows nothing



Thats CNN for you.


----------



## Dex (Jun 13, 2016)

Seeker said:


> Great! Just fuking great. His ex wife just now on CNN said he was abusive, mentally ill, unstable, and then she drops the Bomb of his history of STERIODS!



Great. Now they need to let everyone know that more than likely a bunch of the victims were using steroids as well. I mean, it is a gay club.


----------



## IHI (Jun 13, 2016)

Just like I said...the shooting was our fault as racist americans, not islamic terrorism.
http://nypost.com/2016/06/12/obama-says-we-are-to-blame-not-islamic-terrorism-for-orlando-massacre/


----------



## Milo (Jun 13, 2016)

Good article. I am not taking collective responsibility for this shit.


----------



## thqmas (Jun 13, 2016)

Being a nutcase, doing an act of violence, then saying you did it as a terrorist act, doesn't mean it's a terrorist attack.

Da'ash (ISIS) takes responsibility for it doesn't make it a terrorist attack either. They just take the opportunity to make ppl think they are everywhere.

It's just so easy to plunge to being radical when you are hurt and unstable, makes you feel part of something and makes you fulfill your vindictive feelings you have against the world.

Not every Islamic dude saying he's from ISIS is from ISIS. Just a crazy mtf, that's all.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 13, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Being a nutcase, doing an act of violence, then saying you did it as a terrorist act, doesn't mean it's a terrorist attack.
> 
> Da'ash (ISIS) takes responsibility for it doesn't make it a terrorist attack either. They just take the opportunity to make ppl think they are everywhere.
> 
> ...



Organizational affiliations aren't needed for an act to be one of terrorism.


----------



## Milo (Jun 13, 2016)

thqmas said:


> Being a nutcase, doing an act of violence, then saying you did it as a terrorist act, doesn't mean it's a terrorist attack.
> 
> Da'ash (ISIS) takes responsibility for it doesn't make it a terrorist attack either. They just take the opportunity to make ppl think they are everywhere.
> 
> ...



Subtle ISIS supporter??


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 13, 2016)

Milo said:


> Subtle ISIS supporter??



He said nothing supportive... let's not get personal in these threads.


----------



## Milo (Jun 13, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> He said nothing supportive... let's not get personal in these threads.



Bah you're no fun. Was just baiting the guy. Just kiddin with you Thqmas.


----------



## snake (Jun 13, 2016)

dongerlord33 said:


> Yup! another gun free zone... you would think people would be catching on by now. GUN FREE ZONES = EASY  TARGETS. I could have missed it but not sure when the last mass shooting / robbery went down in a gun store....


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 13, 2016)

I find Isis kinda fishy..They just came out of no where? Wheres al queda they retire? I dont believe jack shit the fukkin media tellsl me ..


----------



## thqmas (Jun 13, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Organizational affiliations aren't needed for an act to be one of terrorism.



I guess we have different definitions to the word terrorism.

So if I go on a killing spree for the DLF (Dolphin Liberation Front), it's considered an act of terrorism. Here, you are judged in court for terrorism, for doing something and having organizational affiliations, not for doing something and having a vivid imagination.

We had a case right here in the buss station next to my work. An Arab girl pulled a knife ...blah blah... yada yada... long story short - not a terrorist.

A terrorist act should be orchestrated by the terror group to be considered one, no?

It's an act of terror - semantically yes.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 13, 2016)

thqmas said:


> I guess we have different definitions to the word terrorism.
> 
> So if I go on a killing spree for the DLF (Dolphin Liberation Front), it's considered an act of terrorism. Here, you are judged in court for terrorism, for doing something and having organizational affiliations, not for doing something and having a vivid imagination.
> 
> ...



I think acts of terror are meant to sway political or economic policies and or actions using violence, the victims of said violence are often considered innocent bystanders by any reasonable person.  

So a massive attack in a gay club, if it turns out to be done because we allow and recognize rights of gay individuals, to be a terrorist attack.

So in the case of a Muslim doing something like this it's their way of forcing sharia down the throats of the American People and our elected representatives who have made gay rights the law of the land.  That would be terrorism.

Every hear of Timothy McVeigh? Or the Unabomber Ted Kazinski? These were individual extremists carrying out terrorist attacks not under the banner of some particular organizations. 

In the case of the Arab girl with the knife, tough to say.

Differentiating insanity from terrorism can be hard. Cause what sane person blows themselves up or goes around killing civilians.


----------



## JOMO (Jun 13, 2016)

He has been under the the FBI's radar for a while and was under investigation from the FBI in 2013 and 2014 with moderate ties to possible known terrorists. But not enough to keep an active investigation. But just to be able to purchase weapons and work as a security guard after having however miniscule ties pisses me off. I carry everyday and I dont stress enought to enough responsible citizens to go out and learn and receive proper training. Im in South florida and even though a few hrs from orlando, shit is still too close for comfort. Prayers to the families of the victims and I hope that we can come to a realization that the home grown terrorist is the new threat and the hardest threat to deter.


----------



## Seeker (Jun 13, 2016)

These lone wolf acts though maybe not directly affiliated or linked  by a specific terrorist group are still inspired by such groups. They constantly push these types of acts on the Internet and even through social media. These are people who have been radicalized by these groups. There is definitely a link maybe not directly affiliated but cmon, absolutely inspired and pursuaded.


----------



## Milo (Jun 13, 2016)

Seeker said:


> These lone wolf acts though maybe not directly affiliated or linked  by a specific terrorist group are still inspired by such groups. They constantly push these types of acts on the Internet and even through social media. These are people who have been radicalized by these groups. There is definitely a link maybe not directly affiliated but cmon, absolutely inspired and pursuaded.



This is one thing Trump has nailed on the head. We can literally keep the middle east from having internet access via satellite control which would keep them from spreading their garbage over Twitter etc. I'm no techy so I don't know the specifics but it sounds like a good bag.


----------



## RISE (Jun 13, 2016)

Bro Bundy said:


> I find Isis kinda fishy..They just came out of no where? Wheres al queda they retire? I dont believe jack shit the fukkin media tellsl me ..



Isis has been around for awhile, just under different names.  The reason they have become so powerful is bc we took Sadam out and now there is a power vacuum and a civil war going on in the middle east that Sadam kept in check while he ruled.


----------



## RISE (Jun 13, 2016)

Milo said:


> This is one thing Trump has nailed on the head. We can literally keep the middle east from having internet access via satellite control which would keep them from spreading their garbage over Twitter etc. I'm no techy so I don't know the specifics but it sounds like a good bag.



Their lack of technology can be directly related to why civilians there are so vulnerable to attacks and extremism.  I forgot who it was, but they brought up a good point, all of the greater countries of the world have a couple things in common, technology and science.  For instant, America and the rest of the world acted the exact same way a couple hundred years ago.  Women and children were burned for being witches, wars were started over religion, sacrifices were made in the name of God, an epileptic episode was thought to be a demonic possesion, etc.  Science and technology has vastly changed the way we think and act about certain aspects of our lives.  Keeping the civilians over there even more in the dark does nothing but make things even worse.  Most of those people can't even count.


----------



## Milo (Jun 13, 2016)

RISE said:


> Their lack of technology can be directly related to why civilians there are so vulnerable to attacks and extremism.  I forgot who it was, but they brought up a good point, all of the greater countries of the world have a couple things in common, technology and science.  For instant, America and the rest of the world acted the exact same way a couple hundred years ago.  Women and children were burned for being witches, wars were started over religion, sacrifices were made in the name of God, an epileptic episode was thought to be a demonic possesion, etc.  Science and technology has vastly changed the way we think and act about certain aspects of our lives.  Keeping the civilians over there even more in the dark does nothing but make things even worse.  Most of those people can't even count.




The U.S. is very highly ranked for being both religious and technologically/scientifically advanced. And we don't kill women with rocks for showing their whole face. I can guarantee the leaders of ISIS are extremely smart and have had at least a higher education (probably from a University here in the States). Being educated or scientifically advanced doesn't have anything to do with it IMO. Their perverse interpretations of their religion is what drives them to kill like savages.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 13, 2016)

I use to think liberals were for the most part indigent and didn't care about the fall out of bad decisions. I am thinking now they really believe their own BS.

Bringing up acts of prior centuries doesn't change what happened last weekend. It only deflects from the real problem.  

I think the political left is in disarray ATM. One of their pet victim groups just turned on another group. Even though people have been warning about this for a while now. Only to be laughed at by the likes of Piers Morgan and company. Yet one little bastard kills people in A church and has a confederate flag no one bats an eye on the connection. Yet this is different? 
It's difficult to have it both ways. 

Not calling a spade a spade in the name of PCness is only going to get more people hurt.


----------



## RISE (Jun 13, 2016)

Milo said:


> The U.S. is very highly ranked for being both religious and technologically/scientifically advanced. And we don't kill women with rocks for showing their whole face. I can guarantee the leaders of ISIS are extremely smart and have had at least a higher education (probably from a University here in the States). Being educated or scientifically advanced doesn't have anything to do with it IMO. Their perverse interpretations of their religion is what drives them to kill like savages.



You missed my point, I was pointing this to the civilians that live over in the middle east.  Yes, many of the civilians do not know how to count, the Iraq army before we came in was a mess, they could not protect themselves and is why we spent months training them.  So they could protect themsleves.  Isis has flourished bc the people over there are so helpless and uneducated. 

  Yes, we may be a religious and science/technological advanced country, but through science he have learned that being a witch is complete nonsense.  We now know what an epileptic seizure is, we now know that when we sneeze our soul is not susceptible to demons (reason why we say "bless you" after we sneeze).  I never said this was fact, but brought up something that made a little bit of sense to me.


----------



## RISE (Jun 13, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> I use to think liberals were for the most part indigent and didn't care about the fall out of bad decisions. I am thinking now they really believe their own BS.
> 
> Bringing up acts of prior centuries doesn't change what happened last weekend. It only deflects from the real problem.
> 
> ...



So bc we have different views I'm a liberal?  I'm also not a christian, by your thinking that makes me a satanist, right?  Or maybe a muslim?


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 13, 2016)

RISE said:


> So bc we have different views I'm a liberal?  I'm also not a christian, by your thinking that makes me a satanist, right?  Or maybe a muslim?



I think your just getting excited. I didn't call out you tbh I didn't even read what you had to say. I'm just voicing my opinion. Now if you said something prior that makes you feel violated or fits your shoes my sincere apologies. 

I'm simply saying I don't want people in this country to accept that people dying in the streets is just something to get use to. Avoiding the problem by not talking about it helps no one. 

Rise I like you but we are Americans first in times like this. Name calling is not helpful.


----------



## IHI (Jun 13, 2016)

RISE said:


> So bc we have different views I'm a liberal?  I'm also not a christian, by your thinking that makes me a satanist, right?  Or maybe a muslim?



Think he was more/less saying all this candy coating and coddling has turned everybody into pussys and because everything has to be so p.c. so as not to hurt somebody's precious feelings, it's gone sideways and created a whole new set of issues and problems...which to us older folks makes the problems of yesteryear seem like a eutophia.


----------



## RISE (Jun 13, 2016)

I got you Big, my apoplogies.  I read your second paragraph and thought it was directed at me, even though what you said wasn't what I was getting at when talking about how other nations acted centuries ago.  

Again my apologies, and I agree with everything you just wrote.


----------



## IHI (Jun 13, 2016)

And for the record I worked with a guy who was a muslim, fought in the army over there for the good side and fled to our country for his families sake (legally). He is a good man, a great father, and his muslim religion placed no bearing on my opinion of him, how people act is how I form my opinion of someone.

But he's said time and again, it's been bad for centuries and getting worse all the time because nobody is really doing anything to really try and bring peace.


----------



## BigGameHunter (Jun 13, 2016)

RISE said:


> I got you Big, my apoplogies.  I read your second paragraph and thought it was directed at me, even though what you said wasn't what I was getting at when talking about how other nations acted centuries ago.
> 
> Again my apologies, and I agree with everything you just wrote.



God bless you and all your heathen friends


----------



## RISE (Jun 13, 2016)

BigGameHunter said:


> God bless you and all your heathen friends



Hahahaha thanks brother


----------



## thqmas (Jun 13, 2016)

Milo said:


> Bah you're no fun. Was just baiting the guy. Just kiddin with you Thqmas.



almost fell for it... lol


----------



## Bigmike (Jun 13, 2016)

Isis was created in 1998, AL Zarqawi founded it, it's first name was AQI (al qaeda in iraq) after the fall of Saddam, the religious group he belonged to (Sunni Islam) began to be persecuted by their former victims, this created an alliance of necessity between Sunni Muslim/baath party/ex special forces, which is why they now have:

religious fanatic suicide bombers (Sunni Wahhabi's) 

administrative experts who can run city s collect taxes,keep electricity on etc. (Baath party) 

and small elite groups of light infantry who have been able to infiltrate Iraqi city's and defeat armies 10 times their size (special forces,Republican guard,inghesmiyun)

Sources: various, primarily my middle Eastern father who fought and died for the United States in Iraq.

Edit: Iraq's former intelligence and spy agencies were liquidated in 2003, leaving propaganda,psychological ops, spies,assasins, and people who are expert in 'turning' foreign citizens into agents/killers, all unemployed and banned from working for the new government.

It's made for a cluster**** of epic proportions, about the only viable option left is to isolate most mid east countries and use a 'scorched earth' policy....wipe.them.out.    Kill all of the crazy bastards.


----------



## Trauma RN (Jun 14, 2016)

this is just insane. I also heard the gunman was planing to go to Disney to do the same..........


----------



## RISE (Jun 14, 2016)

It really surprises me that Disney has yet been attacked.


----------



## Dex (Jun 14, 2016)

They have tried to do Disney World. However, when they get there they get so excited and decide to forget about killing people and just ride all of the wonderful rides.


----------

